# 160 degree thermostat



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey i was just wondering how well does the heater work with a 160 degree therm in it because i drive in the cold quite often and i dont wanna be freezing my butt off.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I've had the 160 in my car for almost two years, with temps in the 20's. The heater works fine, can't tell that you have loss of heat. The temp rating of a thermostat says when the thermostat starts to open. To get the most out of it have the fans adjusted too.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

sweet! i have a diablo tuner that has special tunes from slp so ill bet the fan speeds are adjusted in the tune


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Quick related question: My 05 was in the drive thru lane and I got a engine overheat warning, then my temp gauge started to climb until it was pegged. I turned on the heater but nothing happened for a couple minutes, then the gauge returned to normal. Stuck thermostat maybe? Thanks for any help you guys can give.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

johni53 said:


> Quick related question: My 05 was in the drive thru lane and I got a engine overheat warning, then my temp gauge started to climb until it was pegged. I turned on the heater but nothing happened for a couple minutes, then the gauge returned to normal. Stuck thermostat maybe? Thanks for any help you guys can give.


Sounds like air in the cooling system, I would have it checked out right away.


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

*What Are The Fan Settings For The 160 T-stat?*



GM4life said:


> I've had the 160 in my car for almost two years, with temps in the 20's. The heater works fine, can't tell that you have loss of heat. The temp rating of a thermostat says when the thermostat starts to open. To get the most out of it have the fans adjusted too.


 WHAT ARE THE CORRECT FAN SETTINGS FOR THE 160 T STAT? MY COOLANT TEMP IS IN THE 170 -180 WITH THE AC ON. I HAVE JUST (LAST WEEK) INSTALLED MINE WITH THE U DRIVE PULLEY. SOME TIMES IN TRAFFIC WITH AC IT GOES UP TO 185, THIS IS ON THE COMPUTER IN CAR COOLANT TEMP. READOUT. ANY COMMENTS APPREACIATED,


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your coolant temp sound about right. With the AC on is not a good indicator, the fans usally cut on when the car speed is under 45-30mph. Fan on and off temps depend on the person or tuner that adjust them. I had two different fans on/off setting from two differant tuners. Currently my fan on temp is about 198ish and off temp is about 188ish. Before I think the fan on temp was 190ish and off at low 180's.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Currently my fan on temp is about 198ish and off temp is about 188ish. Before I think the fan on temp was 190ish and off at low 180's.


What benefits did you see with this? Never heard of anyone raising them!


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Fantemps*



GM4life said:


> Your coolant temp sound about right. With the AC on is not a good indicator, the fans usally cut on when the car speed is under 45-30mph. Fan on and off temps depend on the person or tuner that adjust them. I had two different fans on/off setting from two differant tuners. Currently my fan on temp is about 198ish and off temp is about 188ish. Before I think the fan on temp was 190ish and off at low 180's.


IHAVE HP TUNER SET UP IN MY 05, BUT I WAS NEVER TOLD ABOUT WHAT HE SET THE ON OFF TEMPS FOR FANS, SO THANKS FOR THE INFO. BILL


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> What benefits did you see with this? Never heard of anyone raising them!


The stock fan on temp is about 230.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AUTOSLIM50 said:


> IHAVE HP TUNER SET UP IN MY 05, BUT I WAS NEVER TOLD ABOUT WHAT HE SET THE ON OFF TEMPS FOR FANS, SO THANKS FOR THE INFO. BILL


You should have a tab in there for fan temps. I can't remember if 05+ are in precentage or degrees.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> The stock fan on temp is about 230.


I was wondering about the switch from the 190/180 setting to the increase to 198/188. What benefits did you see with that?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> I was wondering about the switch from the 190/180 setting to the increase to 198/188. What benefits did you see with that?


None really during normal driving. I had two different tuners tune my car pre/post S/C, so methods to different maddness I guess. With the higher temp setting my fans don't run as often in the winter months. I rather have the lower temp setting during the summer, shes a dog when outside temps are 110+. Just so I can pull more air through the heat-exchanger, I saw IAT temps of 145+ last summer. The first tuner that I had advised me of the 160 thermostat and set my fans accordantly because of the desert heat. The second tuner started from scratch to tune the S/C.


----------



## woodywoods (Dec 28, 2010)

OK why people install 160 degree thermostats. 160 deg. Stats help to reduce underhood temps, intern reducing heatsoak. When the engine operates at a lower temp it helps reduce the likelyhood of detination especially in boosted apps as well as increasing efficiency of intercoolers. When you reduce temps you can run lower octane fuel at higher compression. Lower temp may also change air fuel ratio slightly (richer) which may effect gas mileage negatively but may also slightly increase power (not enough to really feel). That is about it.


----------



## brisket (Nov 24, 2010)

i have a question on a stock 06 when i start the car while holding the two buttons on the dash together im able to see true temp what numbers should the fans come in at . 235 is were im geting mine to come on


----------



## brisket (Nov 24, 2010)

GM4life said:


> The stock fan on temp is about 230.


mine is reading 235 i guess thats fine then how hard is it to lower them with a tuner


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

In the stock tune, fan state does not change (turn on) until 236°. Both come on at that point, switches back to one fan @225°, then both off @ 217°.

In my tune, Fan 1 comes on at 199°, Fan 2 at 203°, and they both shut off at 192°. They rarely run, except for once in a while in mild traffic on a hot day. They do typically come on and run for a good 20 seconds after starting the car if it's been parked for only an hour, helps shed that heatsoak.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

brisket said:


> mine is reading 235 i guess thats fine then how hard is it to lower them with a tuner


Thats why I said about 230 it would vary between car to car depending. Its not hard to adjust with a handheld or HPTuners like tuner.


----------

